# I kind of feel like my therapists try to push me to tears.



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

There's always that ~one~ subject I can't talk about without bursting into tears.
Yet in the past two sessions, it's come up both times, with both therapists.
They're just pushing and pushing and by the end of the sessions I have a headache.
As if it's not stressful enough to talk about my anxiety.
It might be good in the long run, but for now it's just...
I don't even mind- but I wanna know if other peoples' therapists push them like that too? Is there some sort of motive to make them do that?

~Cheskey <3


----------



## eeksperience (Apr 1, 2012)

If it brings you to tears its because its highly emotional and probably an important aspect of recovery. Why not just cry and get into whatever the issue is? thats why you are going there...


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 6, 2013)

It's overwhelming yes....painful. Opening wounds up that we don't want to but it is the most liberating to open them up. Unfortunately, your therapist may not be making you comfortable and giving you the space you need to open up at your own pace as well. We all need a bit of a push but if that push comes at the wrong time, I truly believe it can cause more damage. Be honest with them.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

I have at least one subject I can't talk about without bursting into tears (did it the other day as a matter of fact) so I say go ahead and do it. Especially if you are on the verge--let it out, it's better than giving yourself a headache!

It's ok to cry!


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah, the subject that pushes you to tears is always the one therapists are going to try to reach, when you're ready. The fact that it's so painful means it's significant, and they know that avoiding the painful thoughts won't help you heal. This is a totally natural approach for a therapist to take.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I seriously do not prefer seeing a therapist because they cause way more negative energy in myself. They already assumed I was a loser with no friends by asking me these questions before I even opened my mouth and I was just like okay, I seriously don't need to be paying you to make me feel even more like sh*t. By the way,t hey are obviously in it for the money. So I just write and vent out my frustrations in my journal. it does help a lot. I go back and read what I wrote to remind myself every day that it's a new beginning. I don't have any friends to talk to and they would be annoyed by my negativity so might as well do it on my own. It makes me feel strong as well. I am dealing with my own probelms with no one around for support. It takes courage for someone to do that and so far, I have made it and I am proud of myself.


----------



## wash1 (Apr 23, 2013)

I seriously do not prefer you to seeing a therapist.The fact is that it is a painful. your therapist may not be making you comfortable and giving you the peace.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

My therapist is a *****! She says run annie run when I say I don't want to talk about it. And she will say, things like don't every have kids or a husband or work with animals. All because I get mad. That only makes it worse. I hate her sometimes. and then when i do something good she takes credit for it! There was one time she said I don't have friends and I said I do. and she kept saying no. But obv I do they are just fickle. I stormed out and she followed me apologizing. I didn't forgive her for that, still don't. She also treats my mom like she is perfect. She never believed me when I told her my mom would walk in my room while I was asleep and start hitting me and yelling. Told me I am just a drama queen. After that I never spoke a word of truth to her. that *****.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

This thread is a bit old but I don't agree with the posters here encouraging you to 'cry it out'. In the past I have had some therapists who made me feel like I was being pressured to cry. They'd take a patronising / pitying tone with me, and kind of pause and stare at me, like they were expecting me to break down. It always feels like some kind of personal violation. A good therapist will not make you feel like that. I'd not waste anymore time with them if I were you.


----------

